# info on spot run



## vvuocolo (Jul 27, 2008)

i noticed on springmaid a lot of people come to the pier at night to fish for spots. my question is do they run better at night or is it a matter of tide movement at any time of day.? those muddy patches of water that move along the beach are those scools of spots or sometype of bait fish. if fish at all? just curious. thanx


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

muddy patches?
if its dark and thick=probably menhaden
if its dark on top and jumping very high= mullet

now i have heard of spots schooling and swimming near the bottom making the water brownish but never seen it myself


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

way too early for the spot run. Water is too warm. I have seen more caught in dirty water because they seem to stir up the bottom as they school up and swim


----------



## jeff18 (Mar 27, 2010)

I fished springmaid every year in oct personally caught spots in daytime never good luck at night. as far as seeing them I couldnt see the schools just knowwhen they start to bite non stop never seen them coming.headed to cherry grove nextweek hope the change in weather helps fishing. going to spring maid end of month and go to garden city and try and say hi skink since they are open all night. I have done best with ne wind.


----------

